# what happened with monsters hd?



## trolane (Dec 29, 2007)

used to play diffrent movies throughout the day which made it worth watching now and then. Now it's the same 2 movies all day for what seems like several days.


----------



## texaswolf (Oct 18, 2007)

yeah, the Voom movie channels are doing that now...dont know why


----------



## jrb531 (May 29, 2004)

Great for non-DVR people 

I'm guessing that they pay a fee for a right to show the movies and so it might cost them less to show less movies lots of times over lots of movies a few times.

IE. Showing 20 movies 10 times each is cheaper than showing 40 movies 5 times each.

Just a guess here

-JB


----------



## Vidfreek (Jan 4, 2008)

Either way its terrible and I've quit watching the channel, along with most of the other VOOM channels since they all seem to be doing the same thing, Kung Fu was another one I watched a lot when I first signed up a few months ago and now its just as bad, I hope there is a package to get rid of the VOOM channels because they completely suck now and Monsters and Kung Fu were the reasons I switched to Dish in the first place 

Now Dish has no decent horror only channel, I wish they would get one of the other ones floating around like Fear Net or something


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

I don't watch a lot of movies on MonsterHD but I absolutely LOVE to read the descriptions of the movies, they crack me up.


----------



## jimborst (Jun 13, 2006)

I normally don't watch Monsters HD, but since this is the way most Voom channels are, write them. I just sent them (Voom) an email how the channels just repeat about every 3 hours. Google Voom and there is a "contact us" link, don't know if it will do any good but it may.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I mentioned this the last time it came up... Its not just about Voom. Its about all the Rainbow channels. Take a look at IFC, for instance, and other channels they own/operate. Similar repeat scheduling seems to be on all the channels that Rainbow runs.

I don't like it either... but they didn't just do it to the Vooms.


----------



## texaswolf (Oct 18, 2007)

Vidfreek said:


> Either way its terrible and I've quit watching the channel, along with most of the other VOOM channels since they all seem to be doing the same thing, Kung Fu was another one I watched a lot when I first signed up a few months ago and now its just as bad, I hope there is a package to get rid of the VOOM channels because they completely suck now and Monsters and Kung Fu were the reasons I switched to Dish in the first place
> 
> Now Dish has no decent horror only channel, I wish they would get one of the other ones floating around like Fear Net or something


this is exactly the reason i said they need to put VOOM in it's own HD package when they split them up...that way we don't have to pay for them if do not want them...and perhaps it will put pressure on them to put more updated programming on.


----------



## mengel (Oct 27, 2007)

trolane said:


> used to play diffrent movies throughout the day which made it worth watching now and then. Now it's the same 2 movies all day for what seems like several days.


 Yeah, I recently (october) bought and activated a VIP622 dvr, mostly for MONSTERHD channel. Right after that, they blew their schedule 1/2 way through the month, and went to the crazy repeat one. I wished they'd replace it with CHILLER (HD of course) or another all-horror channel, because it sucks now.


----------



## MLBurks (Dec 16, 2005)

I wish they would add Chiller. Whether they replace Monsters with it or not. I want CHILLER!!!


----------



## texaswolf (Oct 18, 2007)

MLBurks said:


> I wish they would add Chiller. Whether they replace Monsters with it or not. I want CHILLER!!!


well, im sure if we start blasting them with it they will take notice and add it right away..like they did Scifi and USA....oh....wait....

I see more adds put out by chiller "contact you provider and tell them you want chiller"....maybe we should?


----------



## mengel (Oct 27, 2007)

texaswolf said:


> well, im sure if we start blasting them with it they will take notice and add it right away..like they did Scifi and USA....oh....wait....
> 
> I see more adds put out by chiller "contact you provider and tell them you want chiller"....maybe we should?


Do they read the forums? Let's start a campaign:

WE WANT CHILLER channel on Dish Network!

Thanks for your consideration of this!


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I was going to record Day of the Dead tonight... but the guide on MonstersHD is once again out of whack and it did not come on at 9:35 as the EPG indicated.

I don't care if it is Tribune, or Voom/Rainbow, or Dish that is the cause of the problem... but the longer the EPG remains inaccurate the more closely I'm going to start looking at the cheaper package for HD.

I like Voom... I defend Voom... but if the EPG is never going to be right, I can't watch Voom.


----------



## LinkNuc (Jul 4, 2007)

who cares give us SCi-Fi and USA


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

LinkNuc said:


> who cares give us SCi-Fi and USA


That was helpful


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

jimborst said:


> I normally don't watch Monsters HD, but since this is the way most Voom channels are, write them. I just sent them (Voom) an email how the channels just repeat about every 3 hours. Google Voom and there is a "contact us" link, don't know if it will do any good but it may.


RAVE HD repeats concerts. I think they created VOOM to gain interest in HD in early adapters. Going forward with more HD content being shot by national channels, I suspect VOOM will be less attractive.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

I suspect that they haven't gotten as wide a carriage as they had anticipated and have no money to buy more programming.


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

HDMe said:


> I was going to record Day of the Dead tonight... but the guide on MonstersHD is once again out of whack and it did not come on at 9:35 as the EPG indicated.
> 
> I don't care if it is Tribune, or Voom/Rainbow, or Dish that is the cause of the problem... but the longer the EPG remains inaccurate the more closely I'm going to start looking at the cheaper package for HD.
> 
> I like Voom... I defend Voom... but if the EPG is never going to be right, I can't watch Voom.


I've been having problems with guide data, too, but from another direction. We've dvr'd several movies over the last week that have not started on time nor finished on time. So we are back to fast-forwarding them all to see if the ending is there! This has been happening on hdnet movies and foxmo as well as monsters hd.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Richard King said:


> I suspect that they haven't gotten as wide a carriage as they had anticipated and have no money to buy more programming.


That may very well turn out to be the case... A shame really if that does turn out true.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

dbconsultant said:
 

> I've been having problems with guide data, too, but from another direction. We've dvr'd several movies over the last week that have not started on time nor finished on time. So we are back to fast-forwarding them all to see if the ending is there! This has been happening on hdnet movies and foxmo as well as monsters hd.


HDNet Movies sometimes has extra "padding" at the end of their timeblock for adverts or "coming next" stuff... so I have found several recordings recently that are about 10-15 minutes longer than the actual movie... stuff I could have "cut" if I'd been manually recording... but at least their movies have been starting on time as far as I can tell. I do set timers with a 2-min early padding though in case that makes a difference.

The MonstersHD stuff is just not close. Sometimes 10-15 minutes off, other times half an hour or more off.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Richard King said:


> I suspect that they haven't gotten as wide a carriage as they had anticipated and have no money to buy more programming.


You hit the nail on the head! When HBO, STARZ get all channels in HD I'm dropping VOOM. Great content, but not enough of it. I've seen movies on FilmfestHD which are on HBO, TCM.


----------



## texaswolf (Oct 18, 2007)

Paul Secic said:


> You hit the nail on the head! When HBO, STARZ get all channels in HD I'm dropping VOOM. Great content, but not enough of it. I've seen movies on FilmfestHD which are on HBO, TCM.


keep in mind you'll be dropping Universal and HDnet movies too...Uni has commercials now, but HDnet movies shows some good flicks sometimes


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

Or pressure Dish to drop VOOM altotgether.

Let the flame war begin!


----------



## booger (Nov 1, 2005)

texaswolf said:


> keep in mind you'll be dropping Universal and HDnet movies too...Uni has commercials now, but HDnet movies shows some good flicks sometimes


I agree HDnet is nice to have and I've recorded several movies off the channel. I recorded the Jerk on UniHD and had no idea that commercials were running on the channel. Pissed me off. I like to archive HD movies without commercials.

Oh and a good friend of mine has Chiller, he has not had anything good to say about the channel. Before MonstersHD started super repeats, he preferred. Even talked about coming to Dish for it!


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

texaswolf said:


> keep in mind you'll be dropping Universal and HDnet movies too...Uni has commercials now, but HDnet movies shows some good flicks sometimes


I don't watch Universal as I'm not interested.


----------



## texaswolf (Oct 18, 2007)

Paul Secic said:


> I don't watch Universal as I'm not interested.


i figured since you wanted the movie channels you would want HDnet movies...thay have good ones on there...universal has gone down the tubes....but if it doesn't matter to you, then heck yeah...save the extra money


----------



## MLBurks (Dec 16, 2005)

booger said:


> Oh and a good friend of mine has Chiller, he has not had anything good to say about the channel. Before MonstersHD started super repeats, he preferred. Even talked about coming to Dish for it!


Yes Chiller plays commercials BUT they have more variety in horror series and movies. Monsters has become a joke. I can't imagine anyone at this point being happy with MonstersHD. I MUCH prefer Chiller and am glad that I have it. I am a horror fan who came into this genre in the 80's and right now Chiller is a perfect fit.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

texaswolf said:


> i figured since you wanted the movie channels you would want HDnet movies...thay have good ones on there...universal has gone down the tubes....but if it doesn't matter to you, then heck yeah...save the extra money


The CSR just removed DISH Essentials without a downgrade. If the movie channels had more variety, I would have kept it.


----------



## zeekle (Jun 18, 2005)

Well its all the voom channels. I don't think they have played a movie they haven't played in the past 6 months on there in a loooooong time. 

It can't cost much to get a few new b grade kung fu/action movies every now and then.


----------



## Kman68 (Jan 24, 2008)

mengel said:


> Do they read the forums? Let's start a campaign:
> 
> WE WANT CHILLER channel on Dish Network!
> 
> Thanks for your consideration of this!


I am a recent convert from D* to E*. CHILLER is not a D* HD channel. In fact, the picture is a down-convert from other D* SD channels. My main TV does a great job with SD, but the CHILLER picture is just awful. It is out of football season, but if you watched CBS football in SD you will have an idea of just how bad the picture is. CHILLER repeats everything. The same movie is usually on twice a day and will repeat week after week, month after month. They generally play bad movies, too. I am Horror/SciFi fan and watched maybe four or five movies on CHILLER in the months that I had it. One starred Fred Astaire, can you you believe that, Fred Astaire in Horror flick. The picture was grainy and the movie was bad. I watched a few Bela Lugosi and Lon Cheney flicks in B&W that were not bad. The same movies played on TCM and AMC around the same time.

CHILLER also plays a lot of bad series, such as "Monster." "Tales from the Crypt" and "Friday the 13th: The Series." If you missed "Twin Peaks" they do play that series

Monsters HD is great! In the month I have been with E*, I have recorded and watched about 4 flicks a week. Even if I had seen them recently they did not have a DolbyDigital sound track. Heck, just last night I watched "The People That Time Forgot," which has to be one of the worst movies ever made, and enjoyed every other minute of it. Even though Monsters repeats the same 3 movies every 8 hours, at least they repeat movies that are worth watching.


----------



## MLBurks (Dec 16, 2005)

Kman68 said:


> I am a recent convert from D* to E*. CHILLER is not a D* HD channel. In fact, the picture is a down-convert from other D* SD channels. My main TV does a great job with SD, but the CHILLER picture is just awful. It is out of football season, but if you watched CBS football in SD you will have an idea of just how bad the picture is. CHILLER repeats everything. The same movie is usually on twice a day and will repeat week after week, month after month. They generally play bad movies, too. I am Horror/SciFi fan and watched maybe four or five movies on CHILLER in the months that I had it. One starred Fred Astaire, can you you believe that, Fred Astaire in Horror flick. The picture was grainy and the movie was bad. I watched a few Bela Lugosi and Lon Cheney flicks in B&W that were not bad. The same movies played on TCM and AMC around the same time.
> 
> CHILLER also plays a lot of bad series, such as "Monster." "Tales from the Crypt" and "Friday the 13th: The Series." If you missed "Twin Peaks" they do play that series
> 
> Monsters HD is great! In the month I have been with E*, I have recorded and watched about 4 flicks a week. Even if I had seen them recently they did not have a DolbyDigital sound track. Heck, just last night I watched "The People That Time Forgot," which has to be one of the worst movies ever made, and enjoyed every other minute of it. Even though Monsters repeats the same 3 movies every 8 hours, at least they repeat movies that are worth watching.


I could not disagree with you more on everything you said. First of all, on my 32" Toshiba SD TV via component cables, Chiller looks no better or worse than any other SD channel. Also, I am very pleased with the movie selection. They have more variety than what you will see nowadays on MonstersHD. My only gripe would be that they on occasion throw some "mystery/crime" and "science fiction" in the mix. That should be what SciFi and Sleuth are for. And I would not call Monsters, and Tales From The Crypt "bad series". I enjoyed them when they first aired and I enjoy them now. IMO, Tales From The Crypt is one of the best series in the horror genre.

Bottom line: I would take Chiller ANY DAY over what MonstersHD has become as of late.


----------

